# My Little Fufu!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lady got three new fufu's from Linda of Fufu Fashions yesterday. Aren't they cute? They are very light and comfortable for the warmer weather.

[attachment=51494:fufu.jpg]


http://www.fufufashions.com/index.html

Doesn't Miss Lady look good? I got her weighed again yesterday and she gained another 4 ounces in six weeks! :cheer: 

She had lost so much weight after her three HGE episodes last year and I wasn't able to get her to gain all of it back. She now has a nice covering of flesh over her ribs and if I could just get a little more meat on those hip bones, I'll be happy!


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Aw what a cutie pathootie. She's a darling!!! :wub2: :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Doesn't Linda get them out so fast?! That one is too cute! Which other two did you get? Lady looks so adorable!..she does look so good. :wub: 

Did you get my email? I haven't gotten any emails to that account since yesterday morning so I'm hoping it's sending and receiving okay.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Awww Lady - you are a doll!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Lady looks GORGEOUS! :wub: :wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: Adorable :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Apr 21 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765902


> Doesn't Linda get them out so fast?! That one is too cute! Which other two did you get? Lady looks so adorable!..she does look so good. :wub:
> 
> Did you get my email? I haven't gotten any emails to that account since yesterday morning so I'm hoping it's sending and receiving okay.[/B]


No, no email. :crying: 

Check out Michele's beautiful Lacy modeling her new fufu's here:

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yorkie-pr...fufashions.html


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 21 2009, 03:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765919


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Apr 21 2009, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765902





> Doesn't Linda get them out so fast?! That one is too cute! Which other two did you get? Lady looks so adorable!..she does look so good. :wub:
> 
> Did you get my email? I haven't gotten any emails to that account since yesterday morning so I'm hoping it's sending and receiving okay.[/B]


No, no email. :crying: 

Check out Michele's beautiful Lacy modeling her new fufu's here:

http://www.yorkietalk.com/forums/yorkie-pr...fufashions.html
[/B][/QUOTE]


Lacy loves her fufus  that's so wierd..I'll try to resend it right now and I'll send it from my AOL email address too.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She not only looks cute she looks comfy too!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

She looks so beautiful :wub: I am so happy she is feeling well.

Cathy


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Marj, Lady looks beautiful in her new outfit. More importantly, she truly does look like she is feeling better. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Marj, Miss Lady looks absolutely fabulous and sassy! I love her fufu shirt ... it fits her to "a tee"!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (Elly @ Apr 21 2009, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765932


> She looks so beautiful :wub: I am so happy she is feeling well.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


She loves being on a "diet to get fat" after having to watch her treats all her life.  

My vet says she looks good, but I'd like to see her gain a little bit more.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lady looks so adorable in her new fufu top!!!! :wub: :wub: She looks so happy, Marj!!!  I have to say that her bow is a great match!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

gorgeous :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Marj, she looks beautiful and she looks happy!
Sweet Miss Lady is just adorable.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a beauty :wub: :wub: she looks great!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, my goodness! She looks fabulous!!!! I think that is my favorite picture ever of her! She looks like a youngster!!!! WOW!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Miss Lady looks so lovely, and healthy! :wub:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:chili: :wub: Lady looks LOVELY! Kisses and hugs for her and YOU too!! x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

:wub: love her outfit  Lady looks just darling :wub: and it looks like she KNOWS it!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow Marj Lady looks so well. She's a precious old girl. :wub: I love her new outfit, she's a great model


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Lady is so adorable, Marj. She looks great with a few extra ounces. I wish I could say the same for me. :brownbag:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so pretty miss lady! I love your new outfit and can't wait to see you model others.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lady sure does look good but I think she always looks good. She's such a sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Cute as can be. Tres chic.

Samsonsmom


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 21 2009, 03:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=765899


> Lady got three new fufu's from Linda of Fufu Fashions yesterday. Aren't they cute? They are very light and comfortable for the warmer weather.
> 
> [attachment=51494:fufu.jpg]
> 
> ...



Marj, she looks ADORABLE :wub: :wub: Bless you, you are the best Mommy!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I see Miss Lady finally got a boutique bow, i love her in her new fufu. :wub: This has got to be my all time favorite picture of Miss Lady she looks like a youngster. She needs to model her other two fufu's.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous little Lady she is. I havent seen her photo for ages, she is beautiful.


----------



## flgurl69 (Oct 2, 2007)

Lady looks beautiful as always. :biggrin:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

adorable Marj! :wub: Lady has to be one of the BEST dressed on SM.. hehe... 
Glad to hear Lady is gaining weight and feeling good! :thumbsup:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

She looks absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

By looking at her, Lady looks very healthy......and not even close to her age. 

Good Job, Marj! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Lady and shirt are VERY cute!

I love the ruffled edges on the shirts!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (chloeandj @ Apr 22 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=766187


> Lady and shirt are VERY cute!
> 
> I love the ruffled edges on the shirts![/B]


They are called "princess" hems.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww Lady looks so cute in her new top and I love to bow too :wub2:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Lady is adorable!!! She looks so bright-eyed and happy! :wub: I think pink is her color!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Marj, Lady looks stunning in her new duds. :wub: You are doing so well with her and she looks fantastic. You are such a wonderful Mommy. :wub: :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, Miss Lady :wub: is looking fabulous Marj. I love her little fufu shirt.


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

That outfit looks comfy and the model is adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here's Miss Lady modeling her flip flop fufu! I love black and hot pink on Maltese!


[attachment=51693:flipflop1.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Whoa, she looks sooooo cute!!! What a great outfit!!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Marj, when you said post #31, I was searching for the pic and couldn't find it, so I think you meant post #41 LOL

I love Lady photos! And your bows with that Fufu, is just perfect! :wub2:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 27 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768759


> Marj, when you said post #31, I was searching for the pic and couldn't find it, so I think you meant post #41 LOL
> 
> I love Lady photos! And your bows with that Fufu, is just perfect! :wub2:[/B]



Duh! You're right! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Love it! She looks adorable :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

LOVEEEEEE FUFU we just got our ohio state cheer dress and it is adorable -- will post a pic later -- your baby looks adorable


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 28 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768840


> LOVEEEEEE FUFU we just got our ohio state cheer dress and it is adorable -- will post a pic later -- your baby looks adorable [/B]


Isn't Linda great! She is wonderful to work with, too!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yes she is good friends with dexter's girlfriend Lucy's mom and we exchange gifts monthly between our two yorkies and she sends me fufu fashions for dex but the osu dress she made me is adorable - just got it today and it matches dex osu one - have you seen her cheer dresses - soooo cute 










I just looked it up and she posted it on her site and dex too  
http://www.fufufashions.com/ItemPages/Ohio...ersityMesh.html


QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 28 2009, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768843


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Apr 28 2009, 12:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768840





> LOVEEEEEE FUFU we just got our ohio state cheer dress and it is adorable -- will post a pic later -- your baby looks adorable [/B]


Isn't Linda great! She is wonderful to work with, too!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Hot pink and black does look great on Malts!!! :biggrin: Lady is such a fashionista!!! :wub: Maggie and Abbie are envious of her closet!!!


----------

